# 16 yr down the drain Wants cake and eat it too



## SouthwestGal (Apr 7, 2014)

After months of trying he is not willing to give up all the online
chat girls so I have made the decision to leave. 

He has NOT cheated physically but would if the opportunity arose.

We have a healthy great sex life he just wants to be with other women and do things I am not willing to partake in. Group sex, swinging. That is not all the down and dirty is he wants to dominate someone and command them to give into his every wish.. 

I am up for that and we have fooled around with it but he is just looking for others. He says he loves me and we are best friends but he has deep desires . I catch him every single night speaking with women from CL to god knows where. So now the hard part.. Separating and telling the children. This really sucks we have always spoken about growing old..


----------



## mamifelger30 (Sep 16, 2013)

I totally understand what your going through. I walked out on my husband for catching him on web sites etc etc even sending naked pics. He still doesn't consider that cheating. .. I'm like really...now he's filed for divorce. I'm like you as well give them healthy sex life. I would say there selfish... Don't even know that the kids suffer in the end. Does he know how it makes you feel ? QUOTE=SouthwestGal;8147689]After months of trying he is not willing to give up all the online
chat girls so I have made the decision to leave. 

He has NOT cheated physically but would if the opportunity arose.

We have a healthy great sex life he just wants to be with other women and do things I am not willing to partake in. Group sex, swinging. That is not all the down and dirty is he wants to dominate someone and command them to give into his every wish.. 

I am up for that and we have fooled around with it but he is just looking for others. He says he loves me and we are best friends but he has deep desires . I catch him every single night speaking with women from CL to god knows where. So now the hard part.. Separating and telling the children. This really sucks we have always spoken about growing old..[/QUOTE]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthwestGal (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh he knows. He says he loves me and we are best friends. He said should be no big deal in this day and age. Monogamy is not happening anymore BS.. He is an idiot gonna fail his business is gonna go down the tubes. He will have no where to go either.. I do everything ... Its killing me.. I gave everything everything. Even his long times friends who are friends of mine say he is an idiot shocked, disappointed and I was the best thing that ever came into his life.
He had NO parents really mother died when he was 7 and father was AWOL.. 

I just cant believe he is willing to give up his whole world as in family, animals, home and business for sex. INSANITY..


----------



## mamifelger30 (Sep 16, 2013)

Are you sure your husband n my husband aren't brothers., my husband after five years says he no longer loves me. Says I need change. I.do everything cook clean honesty loyalty and even forgiven him endlessly especially after he was begging like I have.but since Me n kids are no longer COVENANT the he'll with us. So selfish. He did it to his ex wife!!!!!!!! I am falling apart if you like I.just put up a post about my situation. Since so similar a lot. Does your husband have any.addictionsUOTE=SouthwestGal;8148553]Oh he knows. He says he loves me and we are best friends. He said should be no big deal in this day and age. Monogamy is not happening anymore BS.. He is an idiot gonna fail his business is gonna go down the tubes. He will have no where to go either.. I do everything ... Its killing me.. I gave everything everything. Even his long times friends who are friends of mine say he is an idiot shocked, disappointed and I was the best thing that ever came
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthwestGal (Apr 7, 2014)

He was addicted to hard core porn for 10 yrs. Just recently stopped almost a yr ago. ..He realized he was in way to deep and researched everything . He is on a forum that he reads no fap ect. Is doing great we spoke about it all the time but he said he has desires and cannot stop having them. I have just started going thru possessions cleaning out closets its so hard. I just found myself tearing up a picture of us both in a million pieces..


----------



## mamifelger30 (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't even know how to move on


SouthwestGal said:


> He was addicted to hard core porn for 10 yrs. Just recently stopped almost a yr ago. ..He realized he was in way to deep and researched everything . He is on a forum that he reads no fap ect. Is doing great we spoke about it all the time but he said he has desires and cannot stop having them. I have just started going thru possessions cleaning out closets its so hard. I just found myself tearing up a picture of us both in a million pieces..


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SteveK (Mar 15, 2014)

SouthwestGal said:


> He was addicted to hard core porn for 10 yrs. Just recently stopped almost a yr ago. ..He realized he was in way to deep and researched everything . He is on a forum that he reads no fap ect. Is doing great we spoke about it all the time but he said he has desires and cannot stop having them. I have just started going thru possessions cleaning out closets its so hard. I just found myself tearing up a picture of us both in a million pieces..


Almost everyone of my friends that was addicted to porn and discussed an open Marriage , joined chat groups etc, has not gotten into meaningful or what they foresee as a " affair" with women, but what THEY HAVE DONE IS FREQUENTED ASIAN TUG AND RUBS, "FULL SERVICE" and escorts...

Do you share your bank accounts? One of my friends wives noticed withdrawals between 200 and 300$$$$$ every few weeks...


She asked me to explain how he was not only cheating on her but his kids...he also gave her HPV (condoms don't necessarily protect against HPV, THE VIRUS IS VERY SMALL...it causes cervical cancer in woman and somehow  stomach cancer in men!


----------



## SouthwestGal (Apr 7, 2014)

NOPE DONT SHARE BANK ACCOUNTS 

I know more about the money than he does..


----------



## SouthwestGal (Apr 7, 2014)

Its so darn hard. He is just such an selfish idiot. Now at 52 thought I would never EVER have to be single.. I dont think I even know how to be..


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

Consider it your opportunity to begin a new chapter in your life.

You'll find a guy who likes *you* more than his own hand.

Have you spoken to an attorney yet? Get a consult and learn the process. Knowledge is power.


----------



## SouthwestGal (Apr 7, 2014)

We are not married so dont really need one. We do have a minor son but unless he tries to take him I wont need one. He says he will pay me and pay child support ... Its just so hard. I went to the store today. Wore a dress and did not wear my ring. Tried to think of myself as a single lady. Didnt work so well I got to my truck and just cried..


----------



## 101Abn (Jan 15, 2014)

Sorry to read about your troubles.I read your other thread and you said you are going back to your family and they will be a great support system for you and your son.As for his statement that monogamy does not happen anymore that is pure BS.He will see sooner than later what he had with you and realise what he threw away for his stupid 2nd child hood.I would not worry about being single if I were you because it sounds like you have a good head on your shoulders and should not have a problem getting some decent men to be interested in you.He will see how valuable you were to him when his business tanks,because you said in first thread you took care of the books and did the ordering for him.Maybe one of the bimbos on the sites he visits will want to do that for him.I wish you the best of luck,the best for your son and keep your spirits up.Forget about him.


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

Christ,after reading what you ladies posted all I can do is shake my head.
Its hard for me to comprehend why...how..WTF???
Why would someone choose to do crap like that??
May not be physical but I don't think that matters,a ONS would be easier to deal with than
this Sh!t.
Kids involved also...good God.
You are way better off without these "men"...men children is more like it.
Very sorry you are going through something so stupid,the will regret it.
What's wrong with some people?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Your husband sounds like he is out of touch with reality.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

SouthwestGal said:


> We are not married so dont really need one. We do have a minor son but unless he tries to take him I wont need one. He says he will pay me and pay child support ... Its just so hard. I went to the store today. Wore a dress and did not wear my ring. Tried to think of myself as a single lady. Didnt work so well I got to my truck and just cried..


Did you see a man at the store that you were interested in? 


52 is not all that old...I can understand how hard it would be to live a single life again... Although married myself, i 'be been in the single mindset... With all the issues my wife and i have, I would rather not have to start over again... All in all, I think women do far better than men, especially if the man does the things that he is doing...you will be just fine...


----------

